# Urgent!!!!!



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

My friend's betta, Ninja, is dying. I asked my friend, Tiffany, if she checked her water parameters to see if they are in the normal range, she says that they are fine. There is no sign of disease. She has him in a bowl, but does water changes every day, like 50% water changes. She got the betta maybe a year ago, so Ninja is approximately 1 year and a half old. Not very old for a betta. Please help with this, it is very urgent. I can relay your messages to Tiffany. Thank you in advance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

50% change in a bowl is not enough unless it is planted. You are still leaving ammonia and other waste behind. Also I would assume if it is a bowl he is not heated. therefore she would need to slowly raise the temp and start doing 100% changes every couple of days.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I think she has a heater, but I will ask. I couldn't remember if she did 50% or 100% water changes. I will ask her. Anything she can do to save her betta?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, just found out that she does do 100% water changes, but has no heater. She does water changes once or twice a week. What can she do to save her betta?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

It may be easier for your friend to come in so that we can get accurate information all at once?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Water change asap. Do them more often. And heat the tank.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I will see if she wants to join.
[MENTION=6202]majerah1[/MENTION]: I cannot remember, but when someone registers, do they automatically become a member or do they have to be approved?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have to approve them


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay. I will let her know to let me know if/when she registers and I will let you know.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hope the betta is doing better by now. I agree with bev's notion it needs more heat and likely cleaner water.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, the betta is improving. Still on its side, but is eating his bloodworms. He is swimming around being himself, but when he rests, he is on his side.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Ask your friend if she can possibly upgrade the tank to a 10 gallon. they are cheap enough and then she can add a heater and small filter. This is how I keep my one Betta and he is thriving. Fish bowls just are not adequate enough. My betta thrives at 83/84 degrees


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Update on the betta, Ninja: He is back to being himself again. 

I will talk to her about getting a 10 gallon tank for him and her other one. She could split the 10 gallon into two with a divider and have both of them in there. I will definitely talk to her about it. Thank you all for your help with this.


----------

